# Deaktivieren von i sight kamera?



## havardstu (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo, weisst jemand von euch,wie man i sight kamera deaktivieren ?
mein isight lampe leuchtet immer,obwohl ich kamera nicht benutze
Danke euch


----------



## Erpel (27. Juni 2007)

http://lists.apple.com/archives/client-management/2006/Jul/msg00083.html mit dem Followup sollte funktionieren, ist aber keine elegante Lösung und von mir nicht testbar.

Dass die Lampe immer leuchtet ist allerdings sehr verdächtig. Fängt sie direkt nach einem Neustart an? Was ist vor dem Einloggen damit? Dass sie Leuchtet heißt in der Regel dass ein Programm darauf zugreift, kannst du sie trotzdem normal benutzen? (Photobooth; Quicktime) ?


----------



## havardstu (28. Juni 2007)

danke für deine antwort

i kann photobooth nix mehr benutzen, und hab einfach danach mac neu installieren,dann leuchtet die lampe nicht mehr, gott sei dank


----------

